
Americans have become much less positive about tech companies' impact - Reedx
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/07/29/americans-have-become-much-less-positive-about-tech-companies-impact-on-the-u-s/
======
rickncliff
That tends to happen when the media is flooded with negative PR against you
for an extended period of time.

------
paradox242
It's almost like the more you learn about th em and their predatory business
models, the less you trust them.

